# Is Practicalfishkeeping.co.uk offline again?



## grandb3rry (17 Jun 2010)

I'm unable to access it via their web address. Wonder what happened this time...


----------



## danmil3s (17 Jun 2010)

looks like it i wanted to see that 40000l planted tank on my tv looked amazing on phone


----------



## grandb3rry (17 Jun 2010)

danmil3s said:
			
		

> looks like it i wanted to see that 40000l planted tank on my tv looked amazing on phone




Me too....Dooohh... :?


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (17 Jun 2010)

Indeed it is 
http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Jun 2010)

I had a look at that 40k l tank at lunch time, then site was still up then, amazing tank really!!


----------



## alip01 (18 Jun 2010)

It's a nice L shape Paulo, you should get one!

Posted with TouchBB on my iPod touch


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jun 2010)

*Re:*



			
				alip01 said:
			
		

> It's a nice L shape Paulo, you should get one!


Too costly and if I move out I can't take it with me lol


----------



## mr. luke (18 Jun 2010)

Back up


----------

